# Autosleeper Symbol - Vehicle Battery.



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

Recently I've started testing the battery on my Peugeot Boxer based Autosleeper Symbol, and each time the tester indicates the battery is in fair conditon (12.0v yellow LED) after it has been idle for two or three weeks.

As we are going away in two weeks I'm wondering if this is normal or if we should buy another battery.


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

If you mean the vehicle battery, then yes it does lose if left unused for 2/3 weeks, I think this is due to alarms and immobilisers but also CD players use some power just to keep their memory so I use one of the small solar panels, a 2.4watt one, to keep it topped up .

If you mean the leisure battery, then you may have a problem as mine keeps it charge for months as long as nothing is left switched on. By that I mean don't leave your 12v switch 'on' on your control panel and even switch your fridge 12v switch off. If you already do this then you might need a new one.


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

paulmold said:


> If you mean the vehicle battery, then yes it does lose if left unused for 2/3 weeks, I think this is due to alarms and immobilisers but also CD players use some power just to keep their memory so I use one of the small solar panels, a 2.4watt one, to keep it topped up .
> 
> If you mean the leisure battery, then you may have a problem as mine keeps it charge for months as long as nothing is left switched on. By that I mean don't leave your 12v switch 'on' on your control panel and even switch your fridge 12v switch off. If you already do this then you might need a new one.


Many thanks, the battery the one in the engine compartment and NOT the leisure battery. I'd forgot to take into account the voltage drop for the alarm/immobiliser. The tester indicates a good battery at 12.5v a Fair at 12.0v and a Bad battery at 5.0v. I thought it best to ask the question as a new battery is around £100 and even more on the continent.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Zozzer said:


> as a new battery is around £100 and even more on the continent.


4yr guarantee free next day delivery (if ordered early enough) £67.45.

http://www.performancebatteries.co.uk/find_battery/light_vans#battery_info


----------

